# cable run with power



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i havent done this in a long time, but remember being told that cable tv run with power causes interference on the cable. so burying the two together would burying the power first with a few inches of dirt over it and then put the cable in the same trench rectify that problem? it is for the power to lights and a fridge, tv in a pool cabana.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

You basically do not want the magnetic flux from the power cutting the tv cable, is a few inches of soil going to stop that happening? Most specs I have these days call for 600mm seperation but I think 200mm would be fine as I do that alot in wall cavitys.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have run tv cables in conduits along with my secondary feeders for services for yrs and yrs with no issues from it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Last I knew, the BICSI spec called for 12" of separation when run parallel. That said, we're running rg6quad most of the time now. Shouldn't there come some point where the shielding is so good that we could wrap our sh!t around a substation 15 times and not induce anything bad on the catv? I dunno. I watch Netflix. :blink:


----------

